# Macmillan charity workshop open day, and on line Auction



## richarnold (13 Apr 2017)

Hi folks. I haven't posted here for a while. this was mainly due to my frustration at not being able to download images in the post, but having picked Andy t's brains today, I may have found a solution in Google Photo's!!!!.
We will be hosting our charity open workshop day on Saturday the 3rd of June Same format as in previous years. a selection of old tools, books, and other woodwork related items will be up for grabs. No set prices, you just make an anonymous donation of your own choice, and take what you want. If you feel like bringing anything along to add to the pile, please feel free to do so. We will be providing the usual BBQ, tea, coffees, and Cakes.
The workshop address is ,Unit 7 Dallacre farm, Wilbarston, Market Harborough, Leicestershire, LE168FE.
I have sorted a couple of items out to enter into the on line charity auction that is part of our open workshop charity day. This is all in aid of #macmilancancersupport. Some special items will be listed 2 weeks before the day, and you can bid anytime up till 3pm GMT on the day. So just to wet your appetite here are the first 3 items . A hand crafted dovetail gauge made by Tim Smith. This is hand dovetailed together using brass and a top of an old plane iron, beautifully engraved with a dove. Secondly a stunning sash fillister by Routledge of Birmingham. This has a solid box sole and boxing to the fence. Lastly my own " recycled " beech mitre plane. If any one wishes to donate any other items for this worthy cause, please let me know! 100% of all proceeds will go to this worthy charity.
Anyone can bid as I'm happy to post anywhere worldwide. Thank you for your support.


----------



## katellwood (13 Apr 2017)

Richard 

Unfortunately currently the link is going nowhere


----------



## nabs (14 Apr 2017)

hi Richard, it is possible to link to google photos, but it is a bit of a faff. I attempted to explain it below.

cheers
Nick

1. use Chrome browser to navigate to the _Google Photos_ directory in "Google Drive" : https://drive.google.com/drive/my-drive
2. locate and the click on the picture 
3. use the icon that looks like a paperclip to create a shareable link (the link is automatically copied to the clipboard)
4. paste the link into this site https://ctrlq.org/google/photos/ - this will generate a new link which you can paste inside the


----------



## lurker (14 Apr 2017)

I will be there as usual. An event not to be missed


----------



## memzey (14 Apr 2017)

I'll see you there again Jim!


----------



## TFrench (14 Apr 2017)

I'll be there too hopefully, really enjoyed it last year!


----------



## richarnold (14 Apr 2017)

Thanks for the advise folks.
The Google link worked for me, but is that because it's linked to my computer?
Anyway, I have reverted to "slower than a geriatric snail" photobuket, so hopefully you can all see the image now !
Looking forward to seeing old and new faces alike on the 3rd.
Cheers, Richard, and Kate


----------



## Racers (15 Apr 2017)

The wife and I well be attending and bringing cake and jam. 

Pete


----------



## richarnold (15 Apr 2017)

Thanks Pete.
we will look forward to some more Jam!!!!


----------



## lurker (15 Apr 2017)

memzey":2d9b8aq7 said:


> I'll see you there again Jim!



Great! 
We can have a sharpening argument :lol:


----------



## memzey (15 Apr 2017)

Ha ha!! Someone needs to invite Jacob - this place hasn't been the same without him!


----------



## Doug B (23 Apr 2017)

memzey":2r9skabh said:


> Ha ha!! Someone needs to invite Jacob - this place hasn't been the same without him!



I've not spoken to him since Xmas, is he banned again ?

More imporatantly is there a good curry house Richard or anyone else could recommend in the locality?


----------



## TFrench (24 Apr 2017)

The Royal Bengal in Harborough is close and good. If you're heading back toward Nottingham through Leicester, Himalaya in crown hills is my favourite.


----------



## AndyT (25 Apr 2017)

I plan to be there again - it's always a great day out.

I seem to have acquired a spare copy of the current (3rd) edition of British Planemakers which can be auctioned.
(Note to anyone fairly new to woodworking and old tools - Richard's is a good place to find a lot of old wooden planes!)
If I find I can't be there in person, I'll post it to you.


----------



## lurker (25 Apr 2017)

Doug B":2ky4dlli said:


> More imporatantly is there a good curry house Richard or anyone else could recommend in the locality?



Richard's place is deep in the sticks.
I advise anyone who has not been before to carefully check on google earth on how to get there (the last 2 miles).

Can't you manage your habit for a few hours?
There will be an all day BBQ; you could bring hot sauce??
As Tom says if you drive home via the A6 you pass by Leicester's finest curry houses along London road and Belgrave road.


----------



## Doug B (25 Apr 2017)

TFrench":1lpbicjt said:


> The Royal Bengal in Harborough is close and good. If you're heading back toward Nottingham through Leicester, Himalaya in crown hills is my favourite.




Thanks for the recommendations, hoping to be popping along with Jonny D so Leicester will be a bit too much out of the way 




lurker":1lpbicjt said:


> Can't you manage your habit for a few hours?
> 
> .



:shock: but it's going to be Saturday night Jim, Saturday night is curry night


----------



## lurker (26 Apr 2017)

AndyT":3frpzlbm said:


> I plan to be there again - it's always a great day out.
> 
> I seem to have acquired a spare copy of the current (3rd) edition of British Planemakers which can be auctioned.
> (Note to anyone fairly new to woodworking and old tools - Richard's is a good place to find a lot of old wooden planes!)
> If I find I can't be there in person, I'll post it to you.



Come dressed as the bloke in your avitar and I will put an additional £20 in the collection.


----------



## richarnold (26 Apr 2017)

lurker":2qi8eo35 said:


> AndyT":2qi8eo35 said:
> 
> 
> > I plan to be there again - it's always a great day out.
> ...



But Andy dresses like that all of the time!


----------



## AndyT (26 Apr 2017)

lurker":1gf3na0u said:


> AndyT":1gf3na0u said:
> 
> 
> > I plan to be there again - it's always a great day out.
> ...



I keep the picture of my alter ego in the attic, where it decays into old age and decrepitude. I, on the other hand, remain perpetually youthful, as all who have met me know! :wink:


----------



## rafezetter (27 Apr 2017)

Somehow I missed last years, so will try to attend this one. If I can I'll see if I can prise Eriktheviking away from his pigeon watching and bring him along too.


----------



## richarnold (3 May 2017)

we have had a few more items donated for our on line auction. We will post a full list two weeks before the event, and details as to how you can bid.
Cheers, Richard, and Kate


----------



## richarnold (20 May 2017)

The line up for this years annual Macmillan nurses charity auction.
Hi folks. 
We have now finalised the items for this years auction, and it's quite a line up. Firstly, a huge thank you for everyone who has contributed to the lots. we are, as always blown away by everyone's generosity. The format is fairly simple, you can bid on any of the lots up until 4pm on the 3rd of June 2017. (GMT). to submit a bid, please email us with your name, and your bid with the relevant lot number to, [email protected]. 100% of all money raised will go to https://www.macmillan.org.uk. 
Lots will be posted out as soon as possible, and is free world wide.
We will be posting detailed descriptions of the items over the next few days.
Cheers, Richard and Kate
Lot number
1- Miniature boxwood smoother by Jim Hendricks
2- Dovetail marker by Tim Smith
3- David Russell antique woodworking tools book
4- Norris A5 smoothing plane
5- Seaton tool chest book
6- ECE adjustable block plane
7- Door and window making book
8- ECE smoothing plane
9- Richard Arnold mitre plane
10- ECE block plane
11- Cooper and Young moulding plane
12- Bill carter micro smoother
13- Alex Mathieson plough plane
14- Routledge sash fillister
15- Knew concepts frame saw
16- Blue spruce joiners knife
17- Skelton boxwood back saw
18- Oliver sparks bog oak smoother
19- Christopher Gabriel book
20- copy of 3rd addition of British plane makers


----------



## AndyT (20 May 2017)

What a magnificent collection of special items. 

Here's a picture of Lot No 20 - used, but not as battered as some copies!


----------



## richarnold (20 May 2017)

AndyT":1wm8yi0w said:


> What a magnificent collection of special items.
> 
> Here's a picture of Lot No 20 - used, but not as battered as some copies!


I don't know what you mean Andy!!!!


----------



## richarnold (21 May 2017)

I have managed to update all the images for the lots, so here goes
lot number 1. a miniature boxwood smoother made by Jim Hendricks



lot number2 A fine brass and steel dovetail marker by Tim Smith 



Lot number 3. antique woodworking tools book, by David Russell



Lot number 4 . a post war Norris A5 smoothing plane.



Lot number 5. The tool chest of Benjamin Seaton book, second edition



lot number 6. an ECE adjustable block plane with lignum sole



lot number 7.Door making, and windowmaking book, by lost art press



lot number8. ECE smoothing plane.



Lot number 9. wooden mitre plane by Richard Arnold.



lot number10. ECE block plane with lignum sole



Lot number11. A very rare moulding plane by Cooper and Young (only 1 other known)






Lot number12. an amazing miniature smoothing plane by Bill carter (only 1/2" long)



Lot number13. A rare form of plough plane with round stems by Alex Mathieson



Lot number14. a sash fillister by Routledge with unusual boxing to the fence and sole



Lot number15. A knew Concepts precision saw



Lot number 16. A blue spruce joiners knife.



Lot number17. an exceptional London Long Stroke 13 ¾” Fine Carcass Saw by Skelton saws with an English boxwood handle



Lot number 18. A stunning bog oak, and boxwood smoother by Oliver Sparks.



Lot number 19. Christopher Gabriel, and the tool trade in 18th century London book



Lot number 20. 3rd edition of British plane makers.



Lot number 21. number 4 round moulding plane by Holebrook of Bristol






Lot number22. A set of 5 furniture making DVDS by Peter Sefton


----------



## richarnold (22 May 2017)

richarnold":wmdt7hyk said:


> The line up for this years annual Macmillan nurses charity auction.
> Hi folks.
> We have now finalised the items for this years auction, and it's quite a line up. Firstly, a huge thank you for everyone who has contributed to the lots. we are, as always blown away by everyone's generosity. The format is fairly simple, you can bid on any of the lots up until 4pm on the 3rd of June 2017. (GMT). to submit a bid, please email us with your name, and your bid with the relevant lot number to, [email protected]. 100% of all money raised will go to https://www.macmillan.org.uk.
> Lots will be posted out as soon as possible, and is free world wide.
> ...


----------



## richarnold (24 May 2017)

Latest bids for today, and a closer look at the oliver sparks bog oak and boxwood smoother 



Lot number
1- Miniature boxwood smoother by Jim Hendricks £76.00
2- Dovetail marker by Tim Smith £76.00
3- David Russell antique woodworking tools book
4- Norris A5 smoothing plane £76.00
5- Seaton tool chest book
6- ECE adjustable block plane £45.00
7- Door and window making book £38.00
8- ECE smoothing plane
9- Richard Arnold mitre plane £150
10- ECE block plane
11- Cooper and Young moulding plane
12- Bill carter micro smoother £35.00
13- Alex Mathieson plough plane
14- Routledge sash fillister £76.00
15- Knew concepts frame saw £40.00
16- Blue spruce joiners knife
17- Skelton boxwood back saw£200.00
18- Oliver sparks bog oak smoother £200.00
19- Christopher Gabriel book
20- copy of the 3rd addition of British plane makers £40.00
21- A number 4 Round moulding plane by Holbrook of Bristol
22 A set of 5 furniture making DVDs by peter Sefton £50.00


----------



## marcros (25 May 2017)

how do we bid, Richard?


----------



## richarnold (25 May 2017)

marcros":qgc079db said:


> how do we bid, Richard?


Hi, just send us an email to [email protected] as confirmation. We will try and update the list as often as possible.we also ask that the bids be in pounds sterling to save any confusion


----------



## richarnold (27 May 2017)

Here's todays updated list for the Macmillan charity auction. 
Don't forget, you can bid at any time up until 4pm (GMT) on the 3rd of June. Just send an email conformation with the relevant lot number to [email protected]. Anyone attending our open day will also be able to view most of the lots, and place a bid by filling out a form on the day.
One lot not to be missed is the David Russell book kindly donated by Bill and Sarah Carter. This is a huge volume of 126 pages of colour photos of some of the most beautiful, and rare tools you will ever see. this is a brand new copy. Not to be missed!!!!
1- Miniature boxwood smoother by Jim Hendricks £125.00
2- Dovetail marker by Tim Smith £76.00
3- David Russell antique woodworking tools book (no bids)
4- Norris A5 smoothing plane £125.00
5- Seaton tool chest book £20
6- ECE adjustable block plane£45.00
7- Door and window making book £38.00
8- ECE smoothing plane (no bids)
9- Richard Arnold mitre plane£150.00
10- ECE block plane (no bids)
11- Cooper and Young moulding plane(no bids)
12- Bill carter micro smoother £100.00
13- Alex Mathieson plough plane (no bids)
14- Routledge sash fillister £76.00
15- Knew concepts frame saw£40.00
16- Blue spruce joiners knife £45.00
17- Skelton boxwood back saw £200.00
18- Oliver sparks bog oak smoother£200.00
19- Christopher Gabriel book (no bids)
20- copy of the 3rd addition of British plane makers£40.00
21- A number 4 Round moulding plane by Holbrook of Bristol (no bids)
22 A set of 5 furniture making dvds by Peter Sefton £50.00
23 Week end course with Derek Jones £175
24 Quangsheng Luban No.22 Bronze Infill Mitre Plane £100.00
25 CMT Flexible Template for Routing £30.00


----------



## richarnold (31 May 2017)

We are getting close to the end of our charity auction in aid of #macmilancancersupport nurses.
Here's an updated list of the current bids.
Don't forget, you can bid at any time up until 4pm (GMT) on the 3rd of June. Just send an email conformation with the relevant lot number to [email protected]. Anyone attending our open day will also be able to view most of the lots, and place a bid by filling out a form on the day.
Happy bidding! 
1- Miniature boxwood smoother by Jim Hendricks £150.00
2- Dovetail marker by Tim Smith £76.00
3- David Russell antique woodworking tools book £40.00
4- Norris A5 smoothing plane £185.00
5- Seaton tool chest book £25.00
6- ECE adjustable block plane£45.00
7- Door and window making book £38.00
8- ECE smoothing plane £20.00
9- Richard Arnold mitre plane£300
10- ECE block plane £45.00
11- Cooper and Young moulding plane £50
12- Bill carter micro smoother £100.00
13- Alex Mathieson plough plane £50.00
14- Routledge sash fillister £76.00
15- Knew concepts frame saw£46.00
16- Blue spruce joiners knife £45.00
17- Skelton boxwood back saw £250.00
18- Oliver sparks bog oak smoother£240.00
19- Christopher Gabriel book £30.00
20- copy of the 3rd addition of British plane makers£40.00
21- A number 4 Round moulding plane by Holbrook of Bristol £20.00
22 A set of 5 furniture making dvds by Peter Sefton £50.00
23 Week end course with Derek Jones £175
24 Quangsheng Luban No.22 Bronze Infill Mitre Plane £100.00
25 CMT Flexible Template for Routing £30.00
26 J wilding moulding plane £100
27 Veritas bench chisel £20.00


----------



## memzey (1 Jun 2017)

Looking forward to Saturday Richard. What time do you want us to arrive? Would you like me to get there a bit early and lend a hand?


----------



## richarnold (1 Jun 2017)

memzey":29unso6c said:


> Looking forward to Saturday Richard. What time do you want us to arrive? Would you like me to get there a bit early and lend a hand?


Hi, thats very kind of you. Hopefully we will have everything set up on Friday night, but I will be in early on Saturday, so turn up whenever you like. Lookingforward to meeting up with everyone.


----------



## memzey (2 Jun 2017)

Ok then. In that case I'll probably look to get there between 9-10 as last year. Will there be a table for donated items as before? If so I'll have a rifle around to see if there is anything I should bring.


----------



## AndyT (2 Jun 2017)

From Richard's opening post:

"Same format as in previous years. a selection of old tools, books, and other woodwork related items will be up for grabs. No set prices, you just make an anonymous donation of your own choice, and take what you want. If you feel like bringing anything along to add to the pile, please feel free to do so. We will be providing the usual BBQ, tea, coffees, and Cakes."

So yes, bring plenty and buy plenty - see you there!


----------



## memzey (2 Jun 2017)

Will do Andy! Did you get round to doing anything with that old saw I brought last time? I was half expecting a thread on how you brought it back to life at some point.


----------



## richarnold (2 Jun 2017)

We are getting close to the end of our charity auction in aid of #macmilancancersupport nurses.
Here's an updated list of the current bids.
Don't forget, you can bid at any time up until 4pm (GMT) on the 3rd of June. Just send an email conformation with the relevant lot number to [email protected]. Anyone attending our open day will also be able to view most of the lots, and place a bid by filling out a form on the day.
Happy bidding! 
1- Miniature boxwood smoother by Jim Hendricks £150.00
2- Dovetail marker by Tim Smith £76.00
3- David Russell antique woodworking tools book £90.00
4- Norris A5 smoothing plane £185.00
5- Seaton tool chest book £25.00
6- ECE adjustable block plane£55.00
7- Door and window making book £38.00
8- ECE smoothing plane £40.00
9- Richard Arnold mitre plane£300
10- ECE block plane £45.00
11- Cooper and Young moulding plane £50
12- Bill carter micro smoother £100.00
13- Alex Mathieson plough plane £50.00
14- Routledge sash fillister £76.00
15- Knew concepts frame saw£50.00
16- Blue spruce joiners knife £45.00
17- Skelton boxwood back saw £250.00
18- Oliver sparks bog oak smoother£240.00
19- Christopher Gabriel book £30.00
20- copy of the 3rd addition of British plane makers£130.00
21- A number 4 Round moulding plane by Holbrook of Bristol £20.00
22 A set of 5 furniture making dvds by Peter Sefton £50.00
23 Week end course with Derek Jones £200.00
24 Quangsheng Luban No.22 Bronze Infill Mitre Plane £100.00
25 CMT Flexible Template for Routing £30.00
26 J wilding moulding plane £100
27 Veritas bench chisel £20.00


----------



## Racers (3 Jun 2017)

Some photos from today.

Olly Sparked planes




Some of the tools.








Bill Carters planes.




Wayne Skeltons saws




Cake!




A lesson from the master!




Busy.




I thought there where more people than last year.
I had a good day and saw some wonderful stuff and talked to lots on interesting people

Pete


----------



## marcros (3 Jun 2017)

Racers":3hx315jc said:


> Cake!



Bob's dog not invites to this event?


----------



## AndyT (3 Jun 2017)

Once again, it was a wonderful day. Sunshine, good company, lots of amazing tools to admire and play with, lots of friendly people to natter to.
Huge thanks to Richard, Kate and everyone. An event on this scale doesn't happen without planning and hard work, which are much appreciated. I'm sure Richard will be along soon to announce the amount raised and that it will be an impressively big number.


----------



## Racers (3 Jun 2017)

+1

But I think Richard and Kate probably need and deserve a lie down first. 

Pete


----------



## memzey (3 Jun 2017)

+2. Awesome day again. Great to see so many folks turn out. Got to catch up with some familiar faces and put some new ones to names as well. Counting down the days until next year already!


----------



## lurker (4 Jun 2017)

Was a great day 
Thanks again Richard and Kate


----------



## toolsntat (4 Jun 2017)

Thanks to one and all =D> 
Cheers 
Andy


----------



## richarnold (4 Jun 2017)

Hi folks.
We just wanted to say a huge thank you for everyone who supported this event.
After counting up all the pennies, and checking all the auction bids, the event has raised well over £4,500, and may well hit 5k.
We really do appreciate all the help and encouragement we have had over the last few weeks.
Cheers, Richard, and Kate.


----------



## Paul Chapman (4 Jun 2017)

It was a great day, Richard and Kate. So glad I was able to make it this time  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## katellwood (4 Jun 2017)

And the Jam was lovely with my breakfast this morning.

The day was superb and the hospitality first class.

Now to convince the other half i really neeeeed a Skelton saw

Thank you


----------



## ScottandSargeant (12 Jun 2017)

remind me next year and I will find some more bits and pieces for your auction
Cheers
Paul


----------

